

Show HN: Startwriting.in – a simple privacy conscious private journal - bluerail
http://www.startwriting.in

======
bluerail
Developer here.. This is my first user facing product after becoming a
programmer (my journey can be found in my comments and posts here in HN).

I built this after searching for a journal app that just allows me to store my
entries only to my cloud storage. There are many people who still prefer plain
old text files for writing journal and this is an interface for them.

Would really love your folks' feedback on this thing..

I planned to implement features such as multiple cloud services,search,
tagging, Markdown support all down the line based on the feedback and
adaptability.

------
fiatjaf
There are various writing platforms that store files at Dropbox. I don't use
any, but I have used [http://writeboxapps.com/](http://writeboxapps.com/) in
the past and it does what it does very well.

Not that there isn't room for one more -- people are different, so the need
for different apps --, but just be aware that this is not a super nouveau
idea.

~~~
bluerail
That's a really cool app but it just meant to write entries and store it as
our wish. But this was more of an journal which records all my ongoing entries
and have a visual representation of all of them at one place.

------
fiatjaf
Why did you built your own login service when you could just use Dropbox
authentication? I was about to try the app (just to give you feedback), but I
will not sign up again, I'm afraid I will get a confirmation email.

~~~
bluerail
Actually, the plan is to start with Dropbox and rolling out support for other
cloud services, that's why.. Oh, there are no confirmation emails, I myself
hate that.. Only reason email is at the register form is for `Forgot
Password`, I've mentioned it in the about page.

